# Need Friends URGENTLY



## duggy2008 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi All, 

Just moved fromMelbourne to Dubai for a period of 2 years. I work for an Aussie MNC and will be travelling through Middle East and Africa. 

Looking for friends for movies, travelling, dinners etc. Can assure you gret friendship. 

Dont wait , reply soon. 

Cheers, 

Duggy


----------



## Heatherw (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello mate

If you play pool, come to the majestic hotel in Bur Dubai
I am in there most weekends with my boyfriend (fellow aussie) but even if i am not there i know you will make friends, the people there are really nice

hope that helps

Heather


----------



## cookie13674 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Friens needed too !*



duggy2008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just moved fromMelbourne to Dubai for a period of 2 years. I work for an Aussie MNC and will be travelling through Middle East and Africa.
> 
> ...



Hi Duggy, 

I have been in Dubai for the last 13 months, & I know exactly how difficult it i sto make friends here. 
I 've just signed in to this site today, & I'm not an expert in thi s. 
So here's my mobile no, just give me a call if you wish. 
o5o 725 7530 

Claudia


----------



## helene12 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Duggy, well done on the move . We are from melbourne moving in March april - by then youll have loads of pals - hang in there .
Im just curious whats mnc -your company what do you do there ?
I am looking for a day spa job or real estate. 
and my partner is a professional tiler .
keep in touch - theres more of us headed that way.!


----------



## marie123 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Duggy, its difficult to find true people in Dubai.


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Duggy,
My girlfriend and I moved here from the States in October. We aren't exactly young 37, 48 but we have made some really good Australian friends who moved here last summer. We are all in construction and real estate for work. If you are interested let me know. We are lots of fun. Sometimes when we wake up in the morning we realize too much fun

Bart


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just saw your post. I realize it has been awhile. You should talk to my girlfriend she is COO for Remax Associates Dubai. They are actively recruiting new agents, offer the highest splits in Dubai up to 80% and have a great stafff. They have become a great circle of friends for us. We are Americans and moved here in October. If you see this send a pm and we can chat

Bart


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Howdy 
Is that a Pool club or just a bar with pool table in?


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

duggy2008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just moved fromMelbourne to Dubai for a period of 2 years. I work for an Aussie MNC and will be travelling through Middle East and Africa.
> 
> ...


Hi Duggy 

There's meant to be a nice little underground place called the Blue Oyster Bar that might be of some interest to you   My friend says it's a great place to make friends....the decor is simply fabulous.... and the Chateauneuf-Du-Pape is to die for!

Hope this is of help..

RB


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Shauny said:


> Howdy
> Is that a Pool club or just a bar with pool table in?


tis a bar


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marie123 said:


> Hi Duggy, its difficult to find true people in Dubai.



Not in my experience! Just takes a little effort & too many aren't willing to try.


----------



## TracyR (May 19, 2008)

*Moving to Dubai and would like to make some friends also*



bart59 said:


> Duggy,
> My girlfriend and I moved here from the States in October. We aren't exactly young 37, 48 but we have made some really good Australian friends who moved here last summer. We are all in construction and real estate for work. If you are interested let me know. We are lots of fun. Sometimes when we wake up in the morning we realize too much fun
> 
> Bart ..Hello Bart
> ...


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracy you came to the right place. Carrie and I would love to talk to you about a position with us at RE/MAX where we both work. Carrie is Sales Manager and I am Operations Manager. It is a very strange market over here as a great many of the sales we do are off plan which means they haven't even started construction and the units may not be delivered to the owner for any where from 1-3 years. They are buying air basically. They have long payment plans and usually owe a balance of 30-60% of the cost at turnover. 

There is a lot of money to be made here and the good agents are making very large commissions. 

The other thing we can do for you is set up some arrangements for you as far as housing before you get here. The hotels are very expensive. We have helped get people into apartments and rooms in villas that are much less expensive than the hotels. We might even possibly have an extra room in our flat by the time you get here. We are leasing a place today on The Palm that everybody always hears about when Dubai comes up. 

Keep us informed and we would be more than happy to help you. We do plan on making a trip home to the states around the 20th of July for a couple of weeks. 

You can contact us directlhy at [email protected] 


Bart and Carrie


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

Hether, i am british lived in oz for 2 years, wife is indonesian and we love pool (pool nuts) < for fun, is there many pool areas out in Dubai.

Cheers


Tony/Asti


----------



## TracyR (May 19, 2008)

*Real Estate employment in Dubai*

Thanks Bart ..(my quick reply button wont work on my computer?) 

Anyway that sounds fantastic!!!!!
Thankyou so much ...I have sent a message to you email address provided with details and information ...look forward to your reply

Tracy R


----------



## TracyR (May 19, 2008)

bart59 said:


> Tracy you came to the right place. Carrie and I would love to talk to you about a position with us at RE/MAX where we both work. Carrie is Sales Manager and I am Operations Manager. It is a very strange market over here as a great many of the sales we do are off plan which means they haven't even started construction and the units may not be delivered to the owner for any where from 1-3 years. They are buying air basically. They have long payment plans and usually owe a balance of 30-60% of the cost at turnover.
> 
> There is a lot of money to be made here and the good agents are making very large commissions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been in Dubai for 2 months now. I've found it difficult meeting people due to the intense pressure of my work, however, Ogri, from this site, has become a good friend (and his Friday morning hangovers!! LOL Sorry Ogri!) - I met his parents and cousin this week, which turned out to be interesting as I share the same friend as his cousin!! 

Anyway, I'm always up for meeting new people, especially from other countries. Give me a shout anytime and welcome to Dubai!


----------

